# Lounge > General >  Shipping steering wheel with airbag?

## G-ZUS

Hey beyond, im selling my steering wheel with airbag to some guy in the states. Is it illegal to ship airbags? any tips?

----------


## HHURICANE1

Cannot be shipped air. You will have to mark the package as hazardous goods with the proper placarding and paperwork. Airbags are counted as explosive devises.

----------

